# House Plan with HT



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys..

Me and the missus are looking to build a house and 1 must in the house
design is that it must have a designated HT room..

This is a house plan that I have scanned and redesigned some aspects of it.
Where the HT room is located there was originaly a study at the front next to 
entrance. The lounge was too short for the dimentions I had in mind.
So removing the wall it has given me a 7mtr long, by 3.3mtrs wide.

The seats at the rear of the HT room will be a on a raised floor. I also incorperated
2 windows on the longest outside wall as it may be too dark in the daytime.

So what does everyone think is a 7mtr long room too long?

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c156/Actinide1979/Riverslea.jpg

I have just purchased a pair of Wharfedale 9.6 Diamond floorstanding, Wharfedale 9 CM
Centre, Wharfedale 9SR Surrounds, and a Wharfedale 150 Sub all in cherry.
Running from a Pioneer VSX-816 Reciever. Also got a Sony VPH-1252QM projector
with Sony line doubler / switcher box aiming to displaying a 100-110 16:9 screen size.

Feedback would be greatly appreciated! 

Cheers


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's kind of long and narrow but the space is nice to have for seating.

I would strongly recommend against the windows on the side walls. They're going to fall right where you need to put treatments to deal with early reflections. The windows in the rear should be plenty for just some ambient lighting. Most guys would kill to have the problem of the room being 'too dark.'

Bryan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My room is 7.4M. x 3.6M...The length enables you to have 3 rows of seating if you wish, since you will only have room for 3 seats wide..
That length is also good for a 7.1 system, allowing good spacing between the side surrounds and the back speakers..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Actinide said:


> ....Where the HT room is located there was originaly a study at the front next to entrance. The lounge was too short for the dimentions I had in mind.
> So removing the wall it has given me a 7mtr long, by 3.3mtrs wide....


I also agree to don't have the windows on the side wall. My room is similar to yours (it was a bonus room next to the garage, you had the option of a 3 car garage or a bonus); I only have one window and I like the room dark because the light from the window will reflect on my TV, so what I did is to add a sliding door we can say, and is always closed when I want to watch TV.

If this were my plans, what I will do is to keep the study and add another room between the garage and the kitchen .... I know this will require more money but it could work perfectly.:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------

